# 13 year old smoked me at 10 yards



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll never live it down. He out shot me last night.......Twice


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

It's those steady hands we 'used' to have.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice shooting there youngster!
The sun was in your eyes and the wind gusted a lot while you shot.
I learned to not compete with youngsters. Lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah our old hands just ain't as steady as they once was. I'm still pretty good with a rifle as long as I have a rest. sometimes I need a long rest, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> It's thoughs steady hands we 'used' to have.


I hadn't had dinner so I had a tad bit of shakiness


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice shooting! I shake so bad now that I can miss the whole target at 25 yards using a 12 bore with improved cylinder!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

The head on the yellow target was his...I tried to hide the chest as it was mine


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll never live it down. He out shot me last night.......Twice
> View attachment 224558
> View attachment 224559
> View attachment 224560


Just remember that old age and treachery, beats youth and skill every time.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's what happens when the kid has a 1911 and you have a glock


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> That's what happens when the kid has a 1911 and you have a glock


...and...here we go!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> That's what happens when the kid has a 1911 and you have a glock


Who is this?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> That's what happens when the kid has a 1911 and you have a glock


LOL actually . .Bob...we both were shooting the vp9...hk...if it wasn't so big I'd carry it instead of the 43


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Just having some fun with ya.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> Just having some fun with ya.


I know and love it......you old timers and those 45's


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

We just gotta look out for that Massillon buckeye guy.....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Never heard of him. That vp9 is pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> Never heard of him. That vp9 is pretty sweet looking.


Thanks . ..it shoots well


----------

